# Thumping noise in back and front



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

We have a 2013 Cruze LT and almost since we have had it we've noticed a thumping noise from the back and the front. On Tuesday the dealership replaced the rear shocks and told us that should solve the back problem. We took it for a drive and the thud/thump was still there--especially when going over bumps. They are contacting higher up techs to discuss the next move and we are on hold. The front noise hasn't yet been addressed at all, as I think that they are thinking that once the back noise is gone, the front will will disappear as well. I don't think that will happen. They have looked under it and say that everything is secure. The service at the dealership is at a loss as to what is wrong and so are we. We are waiting to hear from them as to what the higher up tech says. It's frustrating since we always tell everyone to buy American (and for us in the case of the Cruze, support the local factory) and then we get this noisy car that they can't seem to fix.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got the same noise but only in the back. Took mine in and they said it was normal for the car. Bull****, it's not normal! If you dealer figures it out please let me know.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have the same noise from the front and the back. It seems to go away in the warmer weather. I am guessing that the front noise may be the underbody shield thumping around, but it has been too cold to get under the car to check. I believe I read on the forums that it is only held on by plastic push type "rivets" and that they don't hold it securely/tightly to the underbody, letting it move slightly.


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll let you know when I hear from them. We had it in last Tuesday (4th) and they said that they would call us after they talk to higher up tech (I guess higher up tech is in Michigan?)


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

They haven't even addressed the front noise. We were told that they would do that after the back is fixed. Your theory could be-to me it always sounds like the pole to hold the hood up is bumping around. That's not it, so maybe it is the shield. I'll keep you posted--but since it's taking them a while to find the back noise problem--who knows when they will address the front?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ChuzCruze said:


> I have the same noise from the front and the back. It seems to go away in the warmer weather.


Its the struts. Never owned a GM car with quiet struts when cold. Usually quiet down after a few miles of driving or when above 30F.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I have what sounds like a bad bushing in the Brand New 14 with 400 miles. Took it into the Dealer and they heard it. Sounds like it is located in the Spare Tire/Jack area/Rear wheel. They ordered a bushing for the rear link suspension but it is sold as an entire assembly. I had to wait for the part, it could take a month. It came in the next day (very impressive!) and hopefully this will be the problem. If its a simple designed rear end it should be simple to fix, right?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My Montana had a thunking in the rear from day one whenever it was cold outside. I never had it looked at but I also never had to have the struts or rear shocks replaced in 10+ years and 186,000 miles of ownership. For OP, get your dealership to look at the front struts - there has been at least one redesign for the front struts.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a thunk in the back that was really bad at low speeds when turning left, IIRC. It ended up being a loose parking/emergency brake cable bracket. The dealer greased it, tightened it down, and sent me on my way. It hasn't been back since. 

If they replaced the rear shocks already, it's possible that they didn't tighten down the top rear shock mounts all the way. It's a bear to tighten down the rear shock mount tight enough without the supplier's special tool. I made do with my impact wrench, a lot of duct tape on the strut rod, and a beefy pair of adjustable pliers. Tightening that blasted bolt took me 30 minutes a side, IIRC.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KSanders, 

Please be sure to keep us posted. If you need additional assistance with your dealership, please do not hesitate to reach out to us via private message. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## zerogravity (Jul 21, 2013)

Both my 13 sonic and 14 cruze have this rear thumpish kind of sound. Sounds like a loose shock. To me both my cars sound like the right rear.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

I worked on mine extensively this weekend. Took everything out of the trunk including the spare, set the seats down and let my wife drive around town with me in the trunk. I couldn't figure it out. Only thing I can say for sure is that its coming from the right side, sounds like it could be in the fender well. I'm going to take it to the dealership I bought it from this week and let them try to figure it out.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sciphi said:


> I had a thunk in the back that was really bad at low speeds when turning left, IIRC. It ended up being a loose parking/emergency brake cable bracket. The dealer greased it, tightened it down, and sent me on my way. It hasn't been back since.


 Thank you for posting that! When I release my e brake that is exactly where I perceive the noise originates from (after making sure it wasn't the Tire/Jack not being secure. The chance of the bushing, at least my bushing fixing the problem is slim but I have a Dealer who wants to help. Not all do! Will have the cable bracket looked at as well, writing it down now. Again great moderation here, thanks!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So i'm not crazy. The sound comes and goes over the same stretch of road I travel everyday.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I think there was a report about the lower plastic sill cover getting loose and making a sound. I'm no expert so I could be wrong about your problem. The fix was adding some padding behind the plastic cover. It might not be your problem because a loose cover would be more of a rattle than a thump.

Good dealerships have a gizmo called a "chassis ear" that has remote microphones that are clipped onto different components. The tech drives around with a set of headphones and can switch between each of the microphones to see which component is causing the sound.


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

I have the noise in the front, it sounds like a blown strut.. I can hear it when going over expansion joints in the road.. I hear it every morning and every evening while driving through my neighborhood.. The dealership told me that they will not look at it since I have lowering springs on my car.. They said for them to even consider looking at it I would have to take the springs off and put the factory ones back on then bring it in.. Problem is that the struts were making the noise before I put the springs on.. Guess if falls under the category of if there is not cel on they wont even touch it.. Lots of work my dealership misses out on by not wanting to be a mechanic and wanting to "work" on customers cars..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> I worked on mine extensively this weekend. Took everything out of the trunk including the spare, set the seats down and let my wife drive around town with me in the trunk. I couldn't figure it out. Only thing I can say for sure is that its coming from the right side, sounds like it could be in the fender well. I'm going to take it to the dealership I bought it from this week and let them try to figure it out.


Hey cruze01,

Hopefully your dealership can put an end to the noise you're hearing from the right side of your Cruze. Please keep us posted on your service visit, and if there's anything we can do to help, feel free to shoot us a private message.

Amber N. (assisting Jackie & Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I have what sounds like a bad bushing in the Brand New 14 with 400 miles. Took it into the Dealer and they heard it. Sounds like it is located in the Spare Tire/Jack area/Rear wheel. They ordered a bushing for the rear link suspension but it is sold as an entire assembly. I had to wait for the part, it could take a month. It came in the next day (very impressive!) and hopefully this will be the problem. If its a simple designed rear end it should be simple to fix, right?


 I don't think that they checked this yet--the service man mentioned bushings, and said that new ones came on the new shock assembly, maybe the new ones were bad too? Who knows?


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

cruze01 said:


> I worked on mine extensively this weekend. Took everything out of the trunk including the spare, set the seats down and let my wife drive around town with me in the trunk. I couldn't figure it out. Only thing I can say for sure is that its coming from the right side, sounds like it could be in the fender well. I'm going to take it to the dealership I bought it from this week and let them try to figure it out.


 My husband has done the same thing. He is thinking that it's a body module in the inside of the trunk on the wheel well. It's held in place with one nut and could flap. He actually originally told the service dept. this when we took it in the first time, but they went for the shocks instead.


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mines at the dealership right now for the same thing and other stuff. Service manager told me it was a bad strut bearing. 5500 miles on my 13 and lot of torubles with mine. Going on the second water pump, replacing the thermostat and already had the sway bar bushings replaced for a popping noise at 2000-3000 miles on my Cruze. Picking it up tomorrow. I'll report back.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Well I'm reporting back. The Dealer had to put in an entire new axle but it didn't eliminate my noise. I think it must be the E Brake Cable, although someone said it might be a loose Trunk lock latch, and sure enough my Detail guys found the latch missing its cheap plastic rivet, and the rivet as well. So I will get this looked at during my next (first) Free Oil change. The mechanic told me he had replaced a ton of the Rear End Trailing Bars, just not on the 2014. The E Brake cable has to be the culprit?


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting thread and one I wish I did not have similarities to. Tagging this for later, good luck guys!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I always thought it was from the dead hooker in my trunk...lol


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not sure what they did on mine. It took less than 30 minutes from driving in with the sound to driving away thunk-free. I suspect they loosened the e-brake cable in its bracket, injected a lot of grease, wiggled the e-brake handle around, injected yet more grease, and tightened it down.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't blame American-made for this. My Cruze makes this suspension noise too, but it doesn't hold a candle to the nightmarish racket my 2007 Hiroshima-built Mazda produced. Doesn't make it right, but could be worse


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stl13 said:


> Mines at the dealership right now for the same thing and other stuff. Service manager told me it was a bad strut bearing. 5500 miles on my 13 and lot of torubles with mine. Going on the second water pump, replacing the thermostat and already had the sway bar bushings replaced for a popping noise at 2000-3000 miles on my Cruze. Picking it up tomorrow. I'll report back.


Hello Stl13,

I understand how your situation is disheartening on your end. I apologize for any inconvenience this has caused. If you would like to further discuss your situation, please send us a private message that includes your full contact information, VIN and dealership name and location. 

Regards, 

Laura M. (assisting)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

sciphi said:


> I'm not sure what they did on mine. It took less than 30 minutes from driving in with the sound to driving away thunk-free. I suspect they loosened the e-brake cable in its bracket, injected a lot of grease, wiggled the e-brake handle around, injected yet more grease, and tightened it down.


 I thought you posted pics somewhere else too but I will print out your thread. I must say this is the largest part I have ever ordered (ok I blew an Engine once) and it was disappointing when I drove away. Do you have the Repair Order and could you tell me what the mechanic wrote. It might be of help!


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

99_XC600 said:


> I always thought it was from the dead hooker in my trunk...lol


 Actually--we can rule this out but thanks for your input.


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks to some help from Laura in Customer care, we have talked to our service guy and we'll be taking it in next week one day for the "extended ear" test. I'll post the results after we have it done. Happy Valentine's Day to everyone and have a great weekend!


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, picked up my Cruze today. The thumping noise is gone for right now. They replaced both the front strut bearings.


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Stl13 said:


> Well, picked up my Cruze today. The thumping noise is gone for right now. They replaced both the front strut bearings.


 Hopefully that fixes it for you!


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

Stl13 said:


> Well, picked up my Cruze today. The thumping noise is gone for right now. They replaced both the front strut bearings.


I wish I could get some help like you did.. My struts are making a noise and I have been told that there is nothing that my service dept can do even thought there is a tsb on it.. I noticed this noise around 20k, every time I took it into service they put it on the ticket for the tech to look at and EVERY TIME they came back with "no noise heard everything working properly" (all of this was before the lowering springs).. Now that I am out of warranty they will not even let me pull my car into service to look at it.. They said that because my car is lowered I will have to put the factory springs on and then they will replace the front struts with the new mounts (with me paying for it).. Then I would have to put the lowering springs back on.. Seems like a crock of $hit.. 

I have had Gm customer assistance on here help already they called my dealership, the service manager told the gm rep that I had told him that I thought I was participating in a survey about the noise in the front shock area, and nothing got done, let me say that again.. Gm rep called my dealership they lied to gm to get them to go away and made me look like a dip $hit.. And here I sit with the noise STILL, out of warranty and a dealership that refuses to look at my car.. 

Glad some of you got taken care of, I cant say that for myself...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

KSanders said:


> I don't think that they checked this yet--the service man mentioned bushings, and said that new ones came on the new shock assembly, maybe the new ones were bad too? Who knows?


On the Rear Trailing axle there seemed to be only two Bushings and they looked fine to me. The Car only had 400 miles. They are hydraulic bushings and whatever was done to my CRUZE didn't help. I am convinced it is the e brake cable or assembly as I can hear the noise when I engage the e brake when its cold, also by pumping on the Brakes!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stl13, 

Thank you for the update!

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

KSanders said:


> Thanks to some help from Laura in Customer care, we have talked to our service guy and we'll be taking it in next week one day for the "extended ear" test. I'll post the results after we have it done. Happy Valentine's Day to everyone and have a great weekend!


Hello KSanders,

Hope your weekend was wonderful! I'm happy to hear that you will be taking your vehicle to the dealership regarding your concerns. Please feel free to follow up with us about your dealership visit! Also, if you have any other concerns, or need any other assistance, we are a private message away!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

I dropped the Cruze off at the dealership last night for them to use the "magic ear" (or whatever it's called). Since we had a huge snow storm overnight and this go-round involves driving the car around to hear the noises, they may not get to it until tomorrow, but it's at the dealership now so hopefully it will be fixed for good this time. My loaner is a stripped down Cobalt that actually is quieter than my Cruze. I haven't had to unlock a car door with a key instead of remote entry since I had my '96 Grand Am---but it's a small price to pay if my Cruze is returned in tip top shape.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Stl13 said:


> Well, picked up my Cruze today. The thumping noise is gone for right now. They replaced both the front strut bearings.


I had my struts and springs replaced under warranty about 9 months ago, but they did not replace the strut mount/bearing assembly. It seemed fine until cold weather returned this winter, and the noise returned. 

I may wait until Monroe (a Tenneco brand, supplier of Cruze OE struts) comes out with the complete Quick Strut assembly. That should also get me a standard suspension spring, instead of the sport suspension spring on my Eco. For me, it is too harsh on these horrible Minnesota roads.


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, the thumping noise is back. I don't have time to keep bring it back and forth to the dealer.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Stl13 said:


> Well, the thumping noise is back. I don't have time to keep bring it back and forth to the dealer.


Can you record it by chance?


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

We called today to see what is happening with our car that has been at the dealership since Monday. Basically the noise is still there and the dealership was told by GM tech to tell us that it can't be fixed. They still don't hear the front noise, even when using the chassis ears. They will check the struts one more time because although they are not leaking, there could still be a problem with them. If anyone else has the thumping problem, please take your car in because GM tech told our dealership that there have only been 5 reported cases like ours--2 were fixed by putting on new shocks, 3 were not. Maybe if more cases are reported they will delve deeper into the problem and your ride will be quieter. We're also receiving help from Customer Service on this board--which we really appreciate.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KSanders said:


> We called today to see what is happening with our car that has been at the dealership since Monday. Basically the noise is still there and the dealership was told by GM tech to tell us that it can't be fixed. They still don't hear the front noise, even when using the chassis ears. They will check the struts one more time because although they are not leaking, there could still be a problem with them. If anyone else has the thumping problem, please take your car in because GM tech told our dealership that there have only been 5 reported cases like ours--2 were fixed by putting on new shocks, 3 were not. Maybe if more cases are reported they will delve deeper into the problem and your ride will be quieter. We're also receiving help from Customer Service on this board--which we really appreciate.


I know I'm 3 pages late to the party but have you driven another Cruze with similar options/model to be certain the sound you hear is uncommon?
Sounds dumb, I know, but you need to reassure yourself too.

Rob


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Robby said:


> I know I'm 3 pages late to the party but have you driven another Cruze with similar options/model to be certain the sound you hear is uncommon?
> Sounds dumb, I know, but you need to reassure yourself too.
> 
> Rob


Yes--we test drove two different ones--one for us and one with someone who we recommended to the dealership (on that ride we were in the back seat). They both were very quiet--even when speeding over railroad tracks.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

Stl13 said:


> Well, the thumping noise is back. I don't have time to keep bring it back and forth to the dealer.


Is temperature a factor? My front suspension noise was gone yesterday when the temps were above 30. It's going to get cold again tomorrow, and I am sure the noise will return.

By comparison, my previous car, a 2006 Mazda 3, does not develop a suspension noise in cold weather. It is now my fiance's car, and has nearly 100k on it, although the front struts were replaced at about 70k.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

KSanders said:


> Yes--we test drove two different ones--one for us and one with someone who we recommended to the dealership (on that ride we were in the back seat). They both were very quiet--even when speeding over railroad tracks.


I've told others to try this......we gotta get the body out of the equasion.

Close the hood and trunk on some folded shop towels.....enouph to take any potential slop out of the latch to catch interface and go pound over some bumps.

You would be astounded how many misadjusted panel latches send mechanics on a suspension hunt.

Rob


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Robby said:


> I've told others to try this......we gotta get the body out of the equasion.
> 
> Close the hood and trunk on some folded shop towels.....enouph to take any potential slop out of the latch to catch interface and go pound over some bumps.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't they do this or something similar at the dealership since they are mechanics there and should know all of the ins and outs? Not being a mechanic myself, I don't think that I'll try this, since it is under warranty, and being under warranty I leave the repairs to the experts. However, it sounds like a good idea--process of elimination--hopefully they will think of doing something like this if they already haven't. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes they should, but mechanics get caught in the same trap as anyone else....overthinking the problem.
Thats why you try different dealers, get other opinions (like you are here) in the hope someone ran across something in the past.
Sometimes, the owner can take an active roll in the diagnostic process to reach success.

I meant to mention earlier, Chevrolet will never say 'It can't be fixed' I aready consider your dealer service department staffed with a bunch of clowns if that is really what was said to you and if it was, find another shop.

I wouldn't give this one the sweat off my.....well you know where I'm heading here.

Rob


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Robby said:


> Yes they should, but mechanics get caught in the same trap as anyone else....overthinking the problem.
> Thats why you try different dealers, get other opinions (like you are here) in the hope someone ran across something in the past.
> Sometimes, the owner can take an active roll in the diagnostic process to reach success.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input again. We indeed were told those exact words--"it can't be fixed", which is what the tech dept.(wherever it is, I'm thinking Michigan) told our guy to tell us, much to his dismay as well. Believe me, my husband has been very active in the process-having suggested numerous things that they actually say that they have done.He'll have to tell them about your suggestion when he speaks with the tomorrow. My biggest bad service ever story comes from another local dealership that once told my husband that the heater in his Avalanche wasn't working because his head was evidently too hot and was too close to the thermostat when he sat in the drivers seat. Seeing as he usually was in the car at midnight in Ohio in the middle of winter, that didn't fly with us at all but that dealership refused to fix that as well, saying that there was no real problem. We left that dealership/service dept. immediately for our current one.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Wow!

Things are odd in Ohio.

Listen, if Chevrolet actually said it can't be fixed then you have every right to ask Chevrolet for a replacement.
That means someone at Chevrolet has admitted they did not build the car correctly.....you have every right to a correctly built car.

I think there is a storyteller at the dealer level.....having worked for the corporation words like that are an automatic career ender and likely the individual would get drummed out of the business by all manufacturers.

Try this.....phone first to see the owner or general manager.
This is a pain but you will have the most success on a weekday during the day.

Opon introducing yourself simply put both sets of keys on his desk and tell him his service manager told you Chevy says it can't be fixed, so you are here to make a replacement arrangement.

The owner will.....within 5 minutes, find out whom said this to whom in his facility.....watch and enjoy the upheaval....

I know it sounds silly/childish/ whatever but you folks gotta get to the bottom of this and if you can't get the dealer owner or general manager on your side you are going to have to play "find the new dealer" again.
You actually are doing the owner a service by alerting him to these shenanigans.

Good luck,
Rob


PS.....It can be fixed.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

KSanders: Care to name the town in OH that the dealership that told you it can't be fixed resides in? I'm sure others here would like to know for future reference.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Stl13 said:


> Well, the thumping noise is back. I don't have time to keep bring it back and forth to the dealer.


I'm sorry to hear that you are still experiencing thumping noises in your Cruze. If you would like, I can assist with trying to fond the best solution possible for your concern. Please send us a PM if we can be of any assistance.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Here's the latest. We were to be called today for an update. So by noon, we called the dealership and were told that we could pick up the car and if we aren't satisfied to call GM Customer Service. On the customer copy of the service it said "Called T.A.C. for assistance was told to put back together. Customer is to call customer service if not happy with normal condition." So now it is considered to be a "normal" condition. When my husband spoke to the service manager on the phone he also said that you only hear it when the radio and the blower are off. So I guess that if we just pump up the jams and stay really warm in the car, we'll be fine and will hear nothing. (Ay Caramba!) We have been in communication with the excellent customer service reps on this board from the beginning. The service department also cannot hear the front noise. Basically service has done all that they are going to do. We have left a voice mail with the dealership's General Manager for an appointment. I'll let you know when that transpires. So as of now, after nearly a week in the shop, it's still the same,,,,which,,,according to our service sheet,,,,is,,,,,NORMAL!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Patient: "Doctor, it hurts when I do this."

Doctor: "Then don't do that."


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Jim Frye said:


> Patient: "Doctor, it hurts when I do this."
> 
> Doctor: "Then don't do that."


Yep--we had your car for a week to fix a problem, couldn't fix it, so hey--there's nothing to see here, move along....


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Dale_K said:


> I think there was a report about the lower plastic sill cover getting loose and making a sound. I'm no expert so I could be wrong about your problem. The fix was adding some padding behind the plastic cover. It might not be your problem because a loose cover would be more of a rattle than a thump.
> 
> Good dealerships have a gizmo called a "chassis ear" that has remote microphones that are clipped onto different components. The tech drives around with a set of headphones and can switch between each of the microphones to see which component is causing the sound.


About how many miles would one have to drive with the chassis ear to hear everything that he should hear?


----------



## megrammsie (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ, same problem, just noticed it this winter. Took it to the dealership and they are scheduling me to come in to have to front struts looked at, manager feels the strut is hitting too hard. Will keep you posted once they work on it


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

megrammsie said:


> Hi, I have a 2012 Cruze LTZ, same problem, just noticed it this winter. Took it to the dealership and they are scheduling me to come in to have to front struts looked at, manager feels the strut is hitting too hard. Will keep you posted once they work on it


We thought that was the problem with our front, but since the strut isn't leaking, they won't change it, although my husband says that sometimes there's a problem with the equalization valve in the strut, but they at the dealership say that they won't change them due to no strut leakage. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Megrammsie, 

Let us know if you would like for us to reach out to your dealership. You can always send us a private message. Look forward to your update.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

I haven't updated in a while, as nothing has been happening, but here we go. Finally after many e mails with customer service here, the General Manager at the dealership called us (only a week after he said that he would). Quite miraculously today right before he called us the District Service Rep finally talked to him about our problem and now this District Service Rep is supposed to call us today. I keep reading a line from the warranty section of my Cruze booklet--"Repairs will be made to correct any vehicle defect..." I think that they should re-word that to "We'll try to fix it once, but if we can't,,,oh well, ,too bad, we're not paying our dealerships more than once to make a repair, but if you won't go away quietly and just live with your "normal" sounding car, here are some hoops to jump through." ...and so it goes.....


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

After three months of dealing with customer service, the dealership, etc. I am happy to say that a couple of weeks ago the dealer put on another pair of shocks for us--and it's driving like a new car. The bad shocks must have been making something in the front move too, because, oddly enough, the front noise is gone too and they didn't do anything to the front. I waited a couple of weeks to update here since usually when you say something, something goes wrong, but so far, so good. My only complaint is that it shouldn't have had to be my full time job for three months just to get a warrantied item fixed. But, hopefully the ugliness is behind us and we'll continue enjoying the ride! For others with similar service problems, it seems that persistence, thrown in with patience, is the key, although it shouldn't have to be that way.


----------



## Gnfanatic (Oct 2, 2013)

Which shocks? front or rear?


----------



## KSanders (Feb 7, 2014)

Gnfanatic said:


> Which shocks? front or rear?


Rear. Odd that all of the odd noises went away when they replaced them.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh snap, you've got bump up in that junk.


----------

